# Need advice on gx-24 Serial cable



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

Can anyone show me what cable i need for serial to usb for the gx 24.

i need to get my machine working again


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Did it not come with one???

USB to DB9, DB25 RS-232 Serial Adapters: USB DB9 up to 4 ports or boost to 150 feet; also USB DB25 adapters - Cables To Go

Try here your Serial Cable is RS-232 its should have came with a Serial Cable just take it Comp USA or Best Buy and look to make sure the Serial Cable part is correct. 

Does there seem to be a problem with the USB to USB??


----------



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

no it did not come with a serial cable the usb port is aperantly broken and i am not dishing out 500 for new board


----------



## Messiah023 (Jul 15, 2010)

I have the same broken USB issue on my GX-24. 
I tried a USB to serial converter cable (several of them) with no success. 

I even tried a powered converter box, no luck. 

I ended up adding a new serial board in my pc. It works perfect.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

The usb port on the gx24 is a fail point. You inadvertently hit the cable since it is coming from the side and you snap the port. You then need the 25 pin serial cable which will work slower since the information is exchanged in one direction not bi-direction. The board costs approximately 500$ to swap out if you do it yourself. Just a matter of unscrewing a bunch of screws exchange - reattaching about 6 cables and reversing your process to get out of there. The adapters back to USB has not seem to work.


----------



## Messiah023 (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Irv,

I haven't experienced any slowdown on the cutting with the serial.
It seems to operate fairly quickly, however, I have never seen it run on the USB, so I don't have a point of reference.

I did look at the board and saw the USB port was broken clear off.

I purchased a raw USB plug that has (4) solder points on the bottom for circuit mount.
I was thinking of just re-soldering the new one on, but I chickened out when I saw all the screws to get to the main board. Maybe if I gain some confidence one day, I will give it a shot and report back to you!


----------



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

hmm thanks for the help


----------



## coolbeansgifts (May 24, 2010)

I had same problem,my big foot and usb cable=*OH SH*T. *I bought a usb to serial cable from office depot for about 20 bucks, that came with its own driver cd,but I had to download one for windows 7 online.
After about 3 days, and 10,023 curse word I got the thing to work.

I still have to remove my GCC expert 24 and reinstall it and the driver everyday before using it.You also have to set up the port for the cutter to match the usb to serial adapter port setting. I spent too much time getting this darn thing to work...my wife says so! I ordered a new usb connector off ebay..(the exact for my cutter) for 5 bucks and free shipping, and received it yesturday ,just waiting til right time to solder it in to the board.


----------



## Blue92 (Oct 8, 2010)

I've seen several posts on this so decided to be proactive a little while back.

The way my cutter and PC is setup the USB cable runs across the floor a few feet.

First thing I did was replace the short USB cable with a 10' cable.

I then took a 10" wire tie, looped the USB cable around it and attached the wire tie around the leg of the stand about 3" below the connector to the cutter. I left slack in the cable between the wire tie and the USB connector.

I then dropped down to the bottom of leg on the stand and did the same thing with a second wire tie. 

Essentially they act as strain relief points on the cable. You can tug on on it all you want and not stress the USB port on the cutter.

On the other hand my Netbook may be at risk but it cost less than replacing the board in the cutter.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

@Blue92 that is the way to go - that is now my setup for my 2nd GX. @Messiah023 I completely opened mine, the first time like you the second time - the whole way plus removed the board. I resat the pins and did a continuity check. The check was good, however when I tested it for communication to the computer I did not get acknowledgement. So I am now figuring - 1 - the board is cracked or 2 - I will have to unsolder the pins and resolder. I like your idea - I might just get a new jack on a wire and try that. BTW if you take it out - you can always take the board to someone with the expertise and equipment to do it for you. LOL on not knowing - if you never seen USB you will not know if it is same or slower.


----------



## Upandcomer (Oct 21, 2009)

gunna take it apart and see whats up


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

HHEHEHE - yeah do that - nah it really isnt that bad - several of the screws are different sizes so make note of that and seperate accordingly - or not - I label and mark - I found it makes it easier to put back together if there is a time lapse or distraction - Safe tinkering


----------



## typeflex (Mar 8, 2016)

Oh man, this is the thread Id been looking for
Thanks to all who posted


----------



## utrink (Apr 20, 2011)

It is now 2021 and we had the problem of purchasing a used GX-24 which worked great for about a year and a half, then just quit communicating through the USB Type B port. Tried getting a serial cable and a null modem/crossover serial cable but because we use AI and a Mac, could not get it to work with any serial cable. Finally ordered some replacement USB type B ports from Amazon (10 pieces for about $6), removed the old USB port (difficult with a soldering iron and manual solder sucker tool), gored out the two side holes which just stabilize the new port, and replaced. It worked and solved our non-communication/not-recognized problem. Now it is working just like it did before.


----------

